# Buying Flashcart



## tehgamer23 (Aug 31, 2011)

I haven't been on this site in ages, so forgive me if I'm rusty on posting rules.  But is there any GOOD place I can get a supercard DSTWO that doesn't force me to make a freakin account.  Since I'll prob never buy from any of these sites again, I really do not want to make an account just for one purchase.  Anyone got good sites that don't require an account with supercard?  I know modchip depot has guest checkout but I've never once seen the site say its in stock.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 31, 2011)

www.priceangels.com => If you dont mind relatively slow shipping that is. I buy a lot of stuff there but never bothered making an account. Like I said, shipping times can be a little slow sometimes, but never had any issue with them.
Free shipping though.
payment via paypal.


----------



## tehgamer23 (Sep 1, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> www.priceangels.com => If you dont mind relatively slow shipping that is. I buy a lot of stuff there but never bothered making an account. Like I said, shipping times can be a little slow sometimes, but never had any issue with them.
> Free shipping though.
> payment via paypal.



I don't care much about slow shipping as I'm in no rush, but I definitely do NOT like Paypal.  If that's the ONLY payment method for that site, I'm not likely to use it.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 1, 2011)

May I ask why you DO NOT like Paypal?
Its much safer than using your credit cards through other systems.
You can use your credit/debit card to pay, but that is via Paypal.


----------



## lightakejerry (Sep 2, 2011)

Frankly,you should choose those online shops that got good reviews in shoptemp so that you never get the fake card and lightake.com already famous in selling flashcards!


----------

